
Golang, how dare you handle my checks - networkimprov
https://medium.com/@mnmnotmail/golang-how-dare-you-handle-my-checks-d5485f991289
======
networkimprov
Summary: the Go 2 "draft design" for error handling (check/handle) has 7
significant drawbacks.

